# Job Seeker Visa - Education



## naveenkumaryr (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi All - I am aware that many people would have asked the same question here.

I am in process of applying for Job seeker visa for germany but I had a bad exp with NZ immigration authority earlier last year.
wanted to get more clarity on this.

My education qualification is not matching my work experience, as I have 
10yrs of exp in IT infrastructure ( access management, service delivery etc) but my education is bachelor in science.

Will this be a problem if I am applying for a job seeker visa to Germany? 

any links and thread directed will be added advantage. 

regards
Naveen


----------

